# Invisalign braces



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,
I am wearing braces for about 7 months and I am ashamed to out. I won't smile, talk and even pose for photos now. It became a major problem in my life. My cousin's marriage is coming soon and I can't omit it. My friend who knows me well suggest me to do Invisalign treatment from Appleton Dental, Whitby (http://www.appletondental.ca/). But I have some queries about Invisalign treatment. How could it work? Can I take my food while wearing that? Will it affect my enamel? Anyone who did the treatment can share their views.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2016)

So I've not done Invisalign, but I did wear conventional wired braces for two years, and then clear retainers for a short time afterward. I'm thinking you'll have to take it out while eating and drinking (unless it's just water), and to brush and floss your teeth. The retainers didn't seem to effect my enamel at all.


----------



## chrisvon (Aug 14, 2016)

I also had invisalign braces, my dentist recommended it because it can be removed. It's hassle-free when you eat or drink.  I can remove it before meal. Sometimes I forgot to remove it and used when I eat. But I had to make sure that I brushed it to avoid staining. It's a bit pricey compared to traditional braces. And the downside was I had to visit my alexandria va dentist every after 2 weeks, because she needs to change the aligner tray. That's why it's a bit costly. But if you want convenient when eating, drinking, invisalign is/was good.


----------

